# Question about sperm tests



## Gema (Jul 25, 2003)

Hello Peter 

Could you please answer a few questions about my DH's sperm test results?

He has had 4 tests in total and 3 of them have been quite high counts. The last one in June '03 was 45million per ml and I don't know the figures for the other bits but we were told they were normal.
The most recent test August '03 (at CARE) came back as 15 million/ml density, 50% motile, grade 2-3 progression and 7% normal forms.
We have been advised that there is nothing wrong with either of us and we can carry on trying naturally if we want. However the results don't seem to indicate this - we are very worried at the huge drop in count and the low number of normal forms. What do you think?
Since we've been ttc for nearly 3yrs the consultant recommended treatment following the standard protocol starting with IUI + clomid for 3 attempts before moving on to IVF - but I'm worried that IUI will be a waste of time with results like this and would really appreciate your opinion as to whether we should try IVF/ICSI straight away.

Thankyou so much for taking the time to read this.
Gema


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Gema said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> Could you please answer a few questions about my DH's sperm test results?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gema (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks for the advice Peter, DH and I feel alot happier now!!
Gema


----------

